#ubuntu-youth 2013-01-24
<coolbhavi> hey JoseeAntonioR
<coolbhavi> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, coolbhavi! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> how's it going?
<coolbhavi> pretty good. Just recovered from fever.. There?
<JoseeAntonioR> everything's fine over here
<JoseeAntonioR> glad to hear you're ok now!
<coolbhavi> JoseeAntonioR, any idea when is ubuntu app developer week scheduled?
<JoseeAntonioR> coolbhavi: it's not planned yet, I was talking with dpm about that and the date is TBD
<coolbhavi> hmm and thanks JoseeAntonioR I forgot the factoid syntax wrt bot
<coolbhavi> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
<coolbhavi> so any new news?
#ubuntu-youth 2013-01-25
<genupulas> From mobile
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-youth 2013-01-27
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-youth 2014-01-20
<ChristopherS> Any kid programmers in the age range 12-13? I need to recruit young programmers with me and Justin N. Pitera. Anyone interested?
<jose> ChristopherS: people here should be 13+ :)
<ChristopherS> that's fine. 13 is ok
<jose> if you could give more info maybe someone will poke
<ChristopherS> We have these people in our team: Zach Gioppo, Justin Pitera, Portal Sheep (that's his Google+ name), and me.
<jose> and what's the project about?
<ChristopherS> It's a group of programmers willing to collaborate on our own projects. For profit and fun.
<ChristopherS> And donations.
<jose> I meant, about on what's the project about
<jose> (still don't understand why the age)
<ChristopherS> Because I am 12 and Justin is 13.
<Justin___> Hi
<jose> hey, Justin___
#ubuntu-youth 2014-01-22
<ChristopherS> Are there any programmers willing to join mine and Justin Pitera's team?
#ubuntu-youth 2014-01-26
<ChristopherS> Hi, Justin Nicholas Pitera and I, Christopher Patrick Sacchi, would like to have more people to join our youth programming team.
